# pictures of my tanks and some of the pond



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

the tanks just have plants everywhere because well... i want them to grow out bit before i arrange them and im waiting on some more plants. also the net sitting in the tank is my temporary "breeding net" because well... i ran out of room

also the pond had about 400 goldfish but im not sure how many are gonna make it through the winter, they were pretty small. The picture shows about 1/8th of the pond










































































anyone have any clue what kind of shrimp and snails are in the last 2 pictures?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

The last pic is of an amano shrimp.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

The snails look like Red Ramshorne snails.

Did you put an airator in the pond to keep an open space?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

mikeike said:


> The snails look like Red Ramshorne snails.
> 
> Did you put an airator in the pond to keep an open space?


nope, but ive got a spot that i keep open on the surface

also im curious about the snail ontop of the red ramshorne

its shell is quite rough and almost looks like its made out of rock


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I have similar ones in my tanks I think it is just a variation, possibly an older snail with more calcium in its shell?


----------



## Hiab422 (Jan 1, 2011)

HI there some of the guppys look familiar 
The Australian Rainbow you gave is doing great and has left the last of the young guppys in the tank i put him into alone.
Just saying hi.
Larry.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Hiab422 said:


> HI there some of the guppys look familiar
> The Australian Rainbow you gave is doing great and has left the last of the young guppys in the tank i put him into alone.
> Just saying hi.
> Larry.


Haha ya thank you by the way
I had a few small issues when i put them in with my guppies... wasnt really thinking about the fact that mine are about 4-5 times the size and they ate all the real small ones. So i set up the tank for neons and babies.


----------

